# Paradigm cc390



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I have searched for feedback and reviews about the cc390 and very little info is found. I need to hear about it good or bad as i am considering buying one. All feedback will be a great help

Cheers Troy


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm not familiar with those but the site below seems to list a few reviews/comments:

http://www.retrevo.com/search?q=Paradigm+CC-390&rt=oa

Bob


----------

